#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  All you need to know about Power Plant Engineering

## matthewbig

Dear Forum Members,



Please find below the download link for a very comprehensive, useful and up-to-date material about Power Plant Engineering:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Enjoy, cheers,
MatthewBIGSee More: All you need to know about Power Plant Engineering

----------


## josefreitas

this is a very large training program for plant operators. The subjects are not deeply treated (no mathematical relations) for fully understanding like TGs, STs, Condensers. In any case this is the large document. Many thanks.

----------


## tessios

Huge appreciate ~!!!

----------


## alexor13

Dear Mathew,
Could you please re-share the document?
your link has expired.
Cheers!

----------


## pmdeshpande4

kindly repost

----------


## deshpandep33

Kindly upload once again. I am unable to find and download the content. Please help

----------


## rokan123

Hello MatthewBIG

Could you please re-upload your materials to any suitable cloud storage.Your post is expired.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## racp12

Messrs. matthewbig & josefreitas,
Link is no longer valid. 
Could you, please, reupload file?
Thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Messrs. matthewbig & josefreitas,
Link is no longer valid. 
Could you, please, reupload file?
Thanks in advance

----------


## racp12

Sorry for the duplicate message, but I could not find the option for deletion

----------

